# viva gaggia



## triumph (Dec 23, 2009)

Gaggia Viva 74537 Coffee Machine seems a common thread get water out of the steamer but not via coffee head. the machine been apart and is spotless. Have bleed as per manual till blue in the face. Can get water through head only by removing filter with screw followed by nut and spring which lead to main chamber - help before it goes in bin - does anyone know where to get a schematic of the machine ie problem the little spring has a rubber plug in it = which way up goes it go rubber at the top or bottom


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Is this if any assistance?

Where are you based?

The most common problem faced by these machines is scale


----------



## triumph (Dec 23, 2009)

se london thanks for the manual - that one I have,is there a more detailed one?


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, the bung goes to top. the official service people for gaggia are based in se23 1ah. hope this helps


----------

